
Nab 2020 Cancelled - hanspragt
https://nabshow.com/2020/attend/onsite-services/coronavirus-update-and-resources/
======
mdorazio
For those not aware, NAB is _huge_. Last year there were over 100,000
attendees. It's not as big as CES (around 180,000), but it's a big deal for
the city and the many vendors exhibiting there. They made the right call by
cancelling, but it's evidence of the impact of this pandemic.

~~~
wyldfire
Cynically I wonder if all of these cancellations are due to perceived (or
actual) liability for holding huge gatherings that could be traced as the
transmission site for infections that led to fatalities.

Are they doing the right thing because they're worried about the public's
wellbeing or they're worried about backlash? Ultimately I suppose it doesn't
matter why.

~~~
petronic
They've been seeing more and more sponsors and presenters pull out in recent
days. Better to cancel it and seem like you're doing the right thing than hold
a poorly attended convention, get bad PR for doing so, and still risk
infecting a large number of people.

